# how often can i bathe my dog?



## saint (Mar 10, 2010)

i was wondering how often i can bathe my dog before it becomes unhealthy. just in case it matters i have a saint bernard and he is 12 weeks old. thanks for any help.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not a professional groomer, but if you use a quality pet shampoo such as those from Eqyss then every couple weeks won't hurt as they won't dry out the skin. The question may be do they need a bath that often? Are they getting into things or getting dirty outdoors, allergies etc.. Keep their bedding clean and a good routine brushing is all that is needed on a short term basis for most.

In my case I have hunting dogs and I bathe them as a general maintenance procedure about every 6 weeks unless they need it for a reason more often than that.


----------



## saint (Mar 10, 2010)

well i guess what i'm saying is how often can i bathe him without it drying out his skin or whatever else can happen.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

How often depends on why he needs a bath and what product I plan to use. A soap free shampoo can be used more often. Due to a staph infection Im bathing my almost 13 month old Saint every other week with Tropiclean Oxy Med. Normally I bathe every 4-6 weeks. If I use a shampoo (such as Mane & Tail) that has soap, I heavily condition his coat as well. Be sure to rinse all product from the coat, leaving shampoo in the coat can make for one itchy puppy.

Be sure to take lots of pictures! Before you know it, your little guy will be a big boy.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

saint said:


> well i guess what i'm saying is how often can i bathe him without it drying out his skin or whatever else can happen.


As long as you use good conditioner and rinse very thoroughly, you can bathe them every day if you want. It's the soap residue that dries the skin, and if you don't condition the hair after using shampoo to strip the dirt/oil out that can cause problems too, just like with human hair.


----------



## iceman007 (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretty much,if you put it in a bowl and put dogs it in front of her she's gonna eat it.
This is my frist post hello people


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

saint said:


> well i guess what i'm saying is how often can i bathe him without it drying out his skin or whatever else can happen.


As was stated it really depends on the shampoo your using. Use a quality pet shampoo such as good oatmeal shampoo or anything from the Eqyss line which I use and they will not dry out the skin, even if you bathe several times a week. The Eqyss shampoos are actually designed to allow moisture back into the coat.


To the contrary beware of cheaper shampoos containing soaps that will definitely dry the skin if used often. Regardless of shampoo BE SURE to rinse very thoroughly as you don't want any residue remaining on the coat.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bath my puppy every few days...but only because I have to. If I didnt I wouldnt bath her that often. How often are you wanting to bath your dog? My other dog only gets bathed maybe once a month or if she rolls in something yucky .

Edited to add* I dont soap her whole body every few days I just wet it down and use soap on her belly, legs and girly parts LOL


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

The biggest issue is in getting all the soap out of the coat. Soap residue will irritate the skin. Using a pet shower is great for that. Just make sure you get a hair trap as well or you will be the plumbers best friend!


----------

